
National Geographic Illegally Claimed Every Youtuber’s Stream: SpaceXLounge - mrfusion
https://pay.reddit.com/r/SpaceXLounge/comments/gtwj02/national_geographic_illegally_claimed_every/
======
ryanwaggoner
The problem here seems like YouTube, not some random staffer at NatGeo who
likely made a mistake. Even if they didn’t, if you build a system that doesn’t
account for malicious actors and just assumes every copyright claim is true,
you’re going to get these kinds of results.

------
mchusma
YouTube is getting disturbing. Heavy censorship of pro-democracy-anti -china
posts. Censorship of COVID related discussions that may go against WHO
guidance. Persistent false copyright takedowns. I hope a more open alternative
arises that can survive.

~~~
yellowapple
I don't know yet what to think about LBRY's prospects, but it looks promising.

I also don't hear a whole lot of complaints about Vimeo.

------
mobileexpert
With the recent clamoring to undo section 230, I expect analogous abuse of the
next tier of content removal systems that large platforms will need to put
into place.

------
hhjj
YouTube content id claims aren't DMCA takedowns. So the title should be
YouTube lies/can't tell copyright ownership.

